# Fortaz Injection for Russian PLEASE HELP



## AlexBarnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi, my name is Alex and I recently bought a Russian Tortoise who is the light of my life. His name is Popcorn. Sadly, I bought him sick unknowing the signs of a respiratory infection. Long story short, my vet prescribed him Fortaz shots for the respiratory infection. They went over how to do it and showed me how. My vet told me to inject between a scale, but the vet tech came in and injected him in the soft skin behind his front leg. Needless to say he freaked out and acted like the shot was extremely painful. I have two questions. Is there an easy way to inject him because he was extremely squirmy and I feel very uneasy administering the shot. Also what is the best place to administer the Fortaz injection? Behind the leg or in between a scale, or somewhere else on the front leg? Thanks for any help that is given. I appreciate it more than you know.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2017)

Well, you need to know if it's supposed to go intramuscular (in the muscle) or subcutaneously (just under the skin).

In this video they say "intramuscular" but they inject sub-q, but it's worth the watch:






Personally, I like the idea of just injecting into that skin under the front leg like shown in the video. I think I'll give that a try next time.

The thing about Fortaz is you MUST keep it frozen. It doesn't keep at room temperature. Here's what it says about it on the 'net:

*How to use Fortaz *
Read and learn all preparation and usage instructions supplied by the manufacturer. If your product needs to be mixed, follow all instructions for proper mixing with the correct IV fluids. Consult your pharmacist for details. Before using, check the product visually for particles or discoloration. If either is present, do not use the liquid.

If you are using the frozen pre-mixed solution, thaw the container at room temperature or in the refrigerator. If the bag is thawed in the refrigerator, let it sit at room temperature at least 1 hour before using. Do not thaw by putting in a water bath or microwaving. After thawing, shake well and squeeze the container to check for leaks. Discard solution if the container leaks. Do not re-freeze the solution after thawing.
This medication is given by injection into a muscle or vein as directed by your doctor.

Antibiotics work best when the amount of medicine in your body is kept at a constant level. Therefore, use this drug at evenly spaced intervals. The dosage is based on your medical condition and response to therapy.
Continue to use this medication until the full prescribed treatment period is finished, even if symptoms disappear after a few days. Stopping the medication too early may result in a return of the infection.

See? Even the above says ". . . into a muscle. . ." yet the video shows them putting it just under the skin. I don't know if it works well when delivered that way, but it sure looks a whole lot easier on the animal than into a muscle.

Let's ask @exoticsdr .


----------



## AlexBarnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you need to know if it's supposed to go intramuscular (in the muscle) or subcutaneously (just under the skin).
> 
> In this video they say "intramuscular" but they inject sub-q, but it's worth the watch:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I have watched that video and the person giving the injection made it look like a piece of cake, if that's a good place to do it I will surely try and thank you for trying to get help for me.


----------



## AlexBarnes (Mar 4, 2017)

I was given this paper, but it doesn't really explain why the vet tech didn't give it between the scales and it's sort of stressing me out if she gave it to him wrong or if it was okay to give it to him there, it did seem easier than going between a scale but I don't know what intramuscular means in terms of location. I'm just really clueless and his next injection is tomorrow and I don't want to administer it wrong.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2017)

I injected my tortoise Bertha between the head and front leg. In the loose skin of the shoulder area.
It does seem to be unpleasant for the tortoise. But you must use one good jab. If you try to be easy, it is easy to bend the needle and abort the shot.
As unpleasant as it may be, it will all be worth it once the animal is healthy.
Make sure that the liquid is thawed well if it is frozen because cold liquid seems to be even more painful.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 4, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I injected my tortoise Bertha between the head and front leg. In the loose skin of the shoulder area.
> It does seem to be unpleasant for the tortoise. But you must use one good jab. If you try to be easy, it is easy to bend the needle and abort the shot.
> As unpleasant as it may be, it will all be worth it once the animal is healthy.
> Make sure that the liquid is thawed well if it is frozen because cold liquid seems to be even more painful.



Also the end of the syringe is on a slant, you want the hole part of the slant going in the skin that way. (Facing down)If blood backs up into the syringe, abort. I'm like Ed, I inject in the soft skin in the neck.. I believe it's just a skin pop and that doesn't hurt, much.


----------



## AlexBarnes (Mar 4, 2017)

maggie3fan said:


> Also the end of the syringe is on a slant, you want the hole part of the slant going in the skin that way. (Facing down)If blood backs up into the syringe, abort. I'm like Ed, I inject in the soft skin in the neck.. I believe it's just a skin pop and that doesn't hurt, much.


The vet tech mentioned something about the blood. When I stick him, if it's in the wrong place will blood immediately start to fill the syringe or do I pull back to see if blood starts to fill the syringe? Also how do I position him to get the injection in the neck? Also, Between the neck and the arm? Or the actual neck?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2017)

Bertha was (is) a full sized Redfoot.
I placed her in the sink. Raised her head first. Back feet still in the sink, top side of shell facing me and stuck her firmly in the right side between the neck and right forearm.
Nothing ever bled.


----------



## AlexBarnes (Mar 5, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bertha was (is) a full sized Redfoot.
> I placed her in the sink. Raised her head first. Back feet still in the sink, top side of shell facing me and stuck her firmly in the right side between the neck and right forearm.
> Nothing ever bled.


And you were injecting Fortaz correct? And that method was effective?


----------



## mark1 (Mar 5, 2017)

fortaz works perfectly well injected sub-q ........ the initial speed of uptake may be different , but the results are the same ....... if putting it in the pectoral muscle as in the video works for you i'd go with it .... if not , just under the skin in the shoulder always works for me , and I've never seen fortaz even get a reaction ..... just grab a leg , I've done it on box turtles , and if they close up before you get a leg , you got to wait it out ..........just don't stick the needle all the way in , I guess that would depend on the size of the tortoise , I've never had anything that big ..... maybe you could find a video on sub-q injections in tortoises .


----------



## AlexBarnes (Mar 5, 2017)

mark1 said:


> fortaz works perfectly well injected sub-q ........ the initial speed of uptake may be different , but the results are the same ....... if putting it in the pectoral muscle as in the video works for you i'd go with it .... if not , just under the skin in the shoulder always works for me , and I've never seen fortaz even get a reaction ..... just grab a leg , I've done it on box turtles , and if they close up before you get a leg , you got to wait it out ..........just don't stick the needle all the way in , I guess that would depend on the size of the tortoise , I've never had anything that big ..... maybe you could find a video on sub-q injections in tortoises .


So in the soft skin on the upper part of the front leg? And the needle is a little insulin needle but don't put it all the way in? And Popcorn I think was being a little over dramatic about the whole experience, he was pretty stressed out with everyone grabbing him.


----------



## mark1 (Mar 5, 2017)

just under the loose skin works , loose skin anywhere around the shoulder , or in the loose skin behind the elbow ............. just in far enough to make sure your under the skin ...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 5, 2017)

I think you are mentally making it harder than it is. Frankly, I don't like it either, but the skin is soft between where the leg goes into the body and where his neck starts. Take a deep breath, grab left front leg pull it out and hold on hard. jab the needle right in the hollow that I just described. Insulin needles are so small she won't even know you poked her. If you hit a vein you will see it immediately.
Just grab that tort sit on the floor with him on his back between your legs and pick your spot and just pop it in. I doubt he'll feel an insulin needle. Seriously, relax. You cannot hurt him with that small needle and you really can't do anything wrong, ('cept maybe...well never mind). You might need another person because he'll be way stronger than you.
It really is easier than you think.* AND YOU CAN'T HURT HIM!!!* Keep us posted

you'll do fine


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 5, 2017)

Or call the Vet this morning and arrange for one of the techs to show you how to do it. That's how I learned, and it doesn't cost or anything


----------



## dmmj (Mar 5, 2017)

1.....
2.......
better not sue


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2017)

AlexBarnes said:


> Hi, my name is Alex and I recently bought a Russian Tortoise who is the light of my life. His name is Popcorn. Sadly, I bought him sick unknowing the signs of a respiratory infection. Long story short, my vet prescribed him Fortaz shots for the respiratory infection. They went over how to do it and showed me how. My vet told me to inject between a scale, but the vet tech came in and injected him in the soft skin behind his front leg. Needless to say he freaked out and acted like the shot was extremely painful. I have two questions. Is there an easy way to inject him because he was extremely squirmy and I feel very uneasy administering the shot. Also what is the best place to administer the Fortaz injection? Behind the leg or in between a scale, or somewhere else on the front leg? Thanks for any help that is given. I appreciate it more than you know.



You need to go back to your vet and have him/her give you more instruction and supervise _you_ doing the injection tomorrow. This is not an area where I would seek internet advice.

My vet had me giving the Fortaz injections in alternating front legs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2017)

AlexBarnes said:


> And you were injecting Fortaz correct? And that method was effective?


Yes. Fortaz. In frozen syringes.
And the vet administered the first shot in front of me to show how simple it was. It was a lot simpler for her because she'd done it hundreds of times before...


----------



## AlexBarnes (Mar 5, 2017)

I've been shown how to do it. I know how to do it. I don't need to travel an hour back to my vet to be shown a second time. All I was trying to do was get advice on how to administer the shot the best way. The paper I was given and the way I was shown differed. I'm fine, I like to ask questions because questions never hurt to ask. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

